# Walker County Turkey Hunting Thread



## RustyJeep (Jan 18, 2013)

March 2nd's Turkey Calling Contest @ Center Post has a line up of Judges now. They are: Jay Clark, Johnny Smith, Mike Carrington, Sandy Daniel and Joey Salter. This is going to be a great event you don't want to miss. Just to name a few of the vendors for the Hunting Expo part of the event are: Swamp Life Outdoors, Wildgame Drops, Deadfall Camo, Wheeling Outdoors, Back Country Taxidermy, Snype Y, Disabled Outdoorsmen Network, 30 30 Ministries, Talespinners, Pigeon Mountain Trading Post, Salter's Outdoors, and A&D Outdoors.
Entry Fees are $10 for youth and $15 for adults.


----------



## moose_200828 (Jan 19, 2013)

and where is center post at


----------



## RustyJeep (Jan 20, 2013)

Center Post Community Center. 
8125 Hwy 337.
 LaFayette, GA 30728

Go to Roper in LaFayette 337 til Chamberlain Road comes out to your right.  Centerpost Community Center is about a 1/2 mile on the left.


----------



## moose_200828 (Jan 26, 2013)

ok i will be there


----------



## RustyJeep (Feb 28, 2013)

Party tomorrow (Friday) night at One Eleven in LaFayette for the vendors and anyone else involved with the turkey calling contest.  Come visit with us from 8-12 pm if you feel like talking turkey.


----------



## Inthegarge (Feb 28, 2013)

What's the times for the Contest ??


----------



## RustyJeep (Feb 28, 2013)

The youth contest will start at 1.


----------



## RustyJeep (Mar 15, 2013)

Turkeys are gobbling their heads off this morning!


----------



## CBASS (Mar 22, 2013)

24 hrs & counting! Best of luck to everyone this season


----------



## jmcrae1 (Mar 23, 2013)

Rain rain go away!


----------



## Scotsman (Mar 23, 2013)

I took my three sons and two good friends this morning. It was cold and wet and very birdy! Those gobblers were hammering this morning. We heard 8 different gobblers, witnessed two big mature birds fight it out, had three very close encounters and closed the deal on one nice bird that weighed 22 lbs.

My youngest son, William, and I worked a bird for an hour and finally had him closing in, but at 80 yards, three hens walked 10 yards in front of us and headed straight to him and that was the end of that.

My oldest son, Matthew, and his college roommate, Justin, were here for opening day. It was Justin's first turkey hunt and he and Matt had some great action, watching this bird put on a show for 30 minutes, gobbling, strutting, spitting and drumming at 60 yards before they called him in to 20 yards and it was show over, lights out.


----------



## CBASS (Mar 24, 2013)

Sounds like y'all had a GREAT day. Congrats!


----------



## jmcrae1 (Mar 25, 2013)

After a slow morning me and my hunting partner went out sat evening and got one to respond. Ten minutes later he was 80 yards and strutting like crazy, for forty mins we watched his show and then he decided to commit to our decoy. When he got to thirty yards i took the shot. He has a 5 and 11 inch beard and 1.25 inch spurs.

Sunday after church my other hunting friend gave me a call and asked if i wanted to tag along with him and his son to get his first turkey. When he got there we spotted a tom strutting and we decided to go after him. Thirty mins later we were next to the woods where we had last spotted the bird. We gave a couple of yelps and four gobblers answered. Needless to say we got set up quick and within 5 mins we were staring at a nice longbeard heading for our decoy. Then next thing you know the field was filled with turkeys and we even saw a tom breed a hen at 40 yards. The strutting went on for about ten minutes and hunter could finally get a shot at the first tom, at 20 yards the gobbler dropped with the 20 gauge. I then proceeded to shoot a gobbler at 30 or so yards. Hunter was so excited and we were too. Both birds had 10 .5 inch beards and 1 inch spurs. It was an awesome opening weekend despite the weather.


----------



## Scotsman (Mar 25, 2013)

Way to go! Congrats on a great hunt!


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Mar 26, 2013)

Congrats on some nice birds!


----------



## Inthegarge (Mar 26, 2013)

Show off !!!!!!   LOL...now that Dr's visits are over it's on for me....


----------



## jmcrae1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Scotsman it sounded like yall had a great weekend!


----------



## Scotsman (Mar 28, 2013)

Going the next few mornings. Should be good! Good luck to you all!


----------



## Inthegarge (Mar 30, 2013)

Went Fri morning......Had them gobbling on the roost but shortly after flydown something scared them back into the trees..(bobcat or yote I reckon)..After that they were hened up quickly..... Guy next door shot and must have been sitting by the fence from the sound of his shot.....


----------



## Bushhog Bob (Apr 1, 2013)

Have not been yet, but congratulations on the nice gobblers some of you have shot.


----------



## georgia sportsman (Apr 7, 2013)

Got my first trip in for this year, and this one made it a good one.  10 1/2" beard and 1" spir


----------



## jmcrae1 (Apr 8, 2013)

Good looking bird man! I'm just wanting to tag out.


----------

